# Trans Ligurien



## oelheimer (26. Januar 2022)

Servus

ich habe schon ein paar Infos gefunden wie z.b. hier in einem Appenin thread





						Erfahrungen Trans Apennin ?
					

Besten Dank für eure ausführlichen Meinungen. Ich meinte meine Frage nach Singletraildichte und -Häufigkeit durchaus im Kontext von Weitwanderwegen. Mir ist klar, dass da nicht jeder Meter nur purer Spass ist. Ich bin in den USA den Coloradotrail CT und den Arizonatrail AZT gefahren und auch...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




dachte aber, dass es gescheit ist, einen extra thread dafür aufzumachen

mein/bzw unser Fokus ist eine Enduro lastige Mehrtagestour in Ligurien. die muss nicht unbedingt am Kammweg entlang gehen.
Wir fahren gerne technische Trails bzw sind geübte Biker und haben mit S3 kein Problem (im gegenteil!)

Starten würden wir gerne von Ventimiglia/Sospel Richtung Finale, wobei Finale jetzt kein Etappenziel sein muss.
4- 6 Tage.
Uphill kann auch mal trail sein, denke aber auf Dauer zu anstrengend um komplett uphill trail zu fahren, also Strasse/Forstweg eher gewünscht.
Wenn ein Shuttleanbieter uns ein paar Euro aus der Tasche zieht, wehren wir uns nicht.


mein aktueller Stand ist folgender
der AVML oder ligurische Höhenkammweg bzw Alta Via dei Monti Liguri ist nach Recherche je nachdem wen man fragt gut fahrbar, hat aber relativ wenig Trailanteil und die Trails sind oft zugewachsen.
Generell scheint die Gegend recht einsam zu sein

Meine konkreten Fragen:
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Richtung Sospel-Finale? oder ist es egal welche Richtung man fährt?
hat jemand evt sogar schon geplante GPX Daten?
kann man den z.b. Komoot trails trauen oder zerrt man dann evt seinen Bock durch Dornen und muss sich gegen mutierte Wildschweine zur Wehr setzen?
Generelle Erfahrungen zu den Trails wenn man Mehrtagestour in der Gegend macht?

danke und grüße
öl


----------



## McNulty (26. Januar 2022)

Hier war irgendwo vor kurzem die Diskussion zu dem BergaufBergab Beitrag "Durchs Ligurische Hinterland" oder so ähnlich mit trailxperience, da hatte jemand auch nen Track drangehängt.

Edit: Gefunden





						TV-Tipp im Bayerischen Rundfunk: „Bergauf-Bergab“ zu Gast in Ligurien
					

TV-Tipp im Bayerischen Rundfunk: „Bergauf-Bergab“ zu Gast in Ligurien  Es ist wieder so weit, eine neue Folge von "Bergauf-Bergab" steht in den Startlöchern. Diesmal geht es in den Nordwesten Italiens, zur Mountainbike-Durchquerung des ligurischen Hinterlandes. Es gibt viel zu erkunden, von...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Auch interessant etwas weiter unten in dem Thread:





						TV-Tipp im Bayerischen Rundfunk: „Bergauf-Bergab“ zu Gast in Ligurien
					

TV-Tipp im Bayerischen Rundfunk: „Bergauf-Bergab“ zu Gast in Ligurien  Es ist wieder so weit, eine neue Folge von "Bergauf-Bergab" steht in den Startlöchern. Diesmal geht es in den Nordwesten Italiens, zur Mountainbike-Durchquerung des ligurischen Hinterlandes. Es gibt viel zu erkunden, von...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (26. Januar 2022)

das kennst du?








						Bergauf-Bergab | 21.11.2021 : Trans-Ligurien: Im Paradies der Mountainbiker
					

Alte Militärwege und perfekte Singletrails im Hinterland von Finale Ligure: ein märchenhaftes Revier für eine MTB-Durchquerung mit Harald Philipp, Stefan Eberharter, Sonja Sanwald und Mathias Marschner.




					www.br.de
				




die fahren genau anders rum


EDIT: ups, zweiter


----------



## oelheimer (27. Januar 2022)

hat jemand Erfahrung wie es an Ostern in der Gegend ist? ist dann viel los auf den trails und wegen zwischen Ventimiglia und Finale oder beschränkt sich das nur auf z.b. Finale?

hat jemand Erfahrung wie wetterstabil im April die Gegend ist?


----------



## oelheimer (27. Januar 2022)

Felger schrieb:


> das kennst du?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke Felger und MCNulty für den link
wir wollen halt genau anders rum fahren, West-Ost und die Frage ist auch ob da prinzipiell was dagegen spricht.
(ich gehe davon aus das geht auch)
oder anders gefragt, warum fahren die meisten von Finale nach Ventimiglia, gibt es einen speziellen Grund?


----------



## patrick78 (27. Januar 2022)

ruf doch mal bei trailexperience an (fragen kostet nix und wenn sie nichts sagen wollen, dann hat es dich 2min gekostet). die dürften etwas erfahrung damit haben.


----------



## Felger (27. Januar 2022)

oelheimer schrieb:


> Danke Felger und MCNulty für den link
> wir wollen halt genau anders rum fahren, West-Ost und die Frage ist auch ob da prinzipiell was dagegen spricht.
> (ich gehe davon aus das geht auch)
> oder anders gefragt, warum fahren die meisten von Finale nach Ventimiglia, gibt es einen speziellen Grund?


weil es immer geiler wird   
die Ecke bei Dolceacqua ist einfach der Wahnsinn https://www.trailforks.com/region/dolceacqua/


----------



## isartrails (28. Januar 2022)

@oelheimer Melde dich dochmal bei ihm hier ( https://www.facebook.com/WolfTrailsMTB/ ) und frag ihn, was er von deiner Idee hält. Der will dir nicht gleich eine komplette Tour verkaufen, shuttelt aber gerne den einen oder anderen Tag.
Kannst dabei ja auch mal das Stichwort "Via Marenca" erwähnen, das ist eine uralte Handelsroute vom Tendapass nach Imperia (bzw. es gibt ein Netz an Vie Marenca). Wollte ich selber mal machen, kam aber in dem Projekt nicht weiter, weil es obenrum nirgendwo Unterkünfte gab.

Mir ist nicht so recht klar, was der Grund für deinen West-Ost-Wunsch ist. Außerdem würde bei Startort Ventimiglia was völlig anderes herauskommen als bei Sospel.

Du schreibst, es "muss nicht unbedingt am Kammweg entlang gehen". Das ist ein sicheres Zeichen dafür, dass du dich nicht mit der Topographie der Landschaft beschäftigt hast. Der Gebirgsbogen verläuft parallel zur Küstenlinie, mit der Folge dass alle Täler in Nord-Süd-Richtung verlaufen. Wenn du also abseits der Uferstraße durchs Hinterland nicht mühsam über unzählige Bergrücken hoppeln willst, wirst du schnell gezwungen sein, auf der höchstgelegenen Kammlinie entlang zu fahren, da dort die Höhenunterschiede fürs Vorwärtskommen am geringsten sind.
Meinen Post in dem anderen Thread hast du ja wahrscheinlich gelesen.


----------



## oelheimer (28. Januar 2022)

Felger schrieb:


> weil es immer geiler wird
> die Ecke bei Dolceacqua ist einfach der Wahnsinn https://www.trailforks.com/region/dolceacqua/


Das sieht spannend aus,
Die ganze gegend, ist einfach total geil. Wird auch Zeit dass sich der brennpunktartige Fokus von finale weg bewegt und neue Sachen entstehen, finde ich.



isartrails schrieb:


> @oelheimer Melde dich dochmal bei ihm hier ( https://www.facebook.com/WolfTrailsMTB/ ) und frag ihn, was er von deiner Idee hält. Der will dir nicht gleich eine komplette Tour verkaufen, shuttelt aber gerne den einen oder anderen Tag.
> Kannst dabei ja auch mal das Stichwort "Via Marenca" erwähnen, das ist eine uralte Handelsroute vom Tendapass nach Imperia (bzw. es gibt ein Netz an Vie Marenca). Wollte ich selber mal machen, kam aber in dem Projekt nicht weiter, weil es obenrum nirgendwo Unterkünfte gab.
> 
> Mir ist nicht so recht klar, was der Grund für deinen West-Ost-Wunsch ist. Außerdem würde bei Startort Ventimiglia was völlig anderes herauskommen als bei Sospel.
> ...



Danke für den link vom Herrn Wolf
Den werde ich gleich mal anschreiben.
In molini hab ich das bike-shuttle.net gefunden und angeschrieben aber die melden sich nicht.

Danke für deinen Hinweis bzgl der Topologie 😁, da haben wir uns etwas missverstanden. Ich meinte, dass man vom originalweg ruhig abweichen kann. Ist aber auch nicht so wichtig.
Deinem Post entnehme ich Du hast es auch immer nur von Ost nach West gemacht?

Was denkst du über den zeitraum Ostern?
Ist das wie auf dem stachus, oder ist da ganz jährig nix los?
Denkst du april ist ok?
Hast du oder jemand anderes erfahrung mit Unterkünften an Ostern? Ist das proplematisch weil alles voll?

Deinen anderen Post habe ich gelesen, ja

Danke schonmal für Infos das hat schon geholfen


Das ist unsere bisherige Planung , bzw der erste *Entwurf* und wird noch bearbeitet.

Evt hat ja jemand mal Lust drauf zu schauen









						Trans Liguria V2 | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

oelheim hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot geplant! Distanz: 176 km | Dauer: 20:50 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Felger (28. Januar 2022)

oelheimer schrieb:


> Was denkst du über den zeitraum Ostern?
> Ist das wie auf dem stachus, oder ist da ganz jährig nix los?
> Denkst du april ist ok?
> Hast du oder jemand anderes erfahrung mit Unterkünften an Ostern? Ist das proplematisch weil alles voll?
> ...



Also in den nördlicheren Ecken (so ab Molini) über 1T hm kannst du dich Anfang April noch auf sämtliches Wetter einstellen. Mit Pech hast du da auch nochmal Schnee. Da bin ich bei dem Weg wo du zum Kamm hoch willst schon mal im Schnee gestanden.

Aber das kann dir Ende März tageweise sogar "vorne" in Finale bis auf 6-700hm  runter passieren


----------



## oelheimer (28. Januar 2022)

Merci felger


Felger schrieb:


> Also in den nördlicheren Ecken (so ab Molini) über 1T hm kannst du dich Anfang April noch auf sämtliches Wetter einstellen. Mit Pech hast du da auch nochmal Schnee. Da bin ich bei dem Weg wo du zum Kamm hoch willst schon mal im Schnee gestanden.
> 
> Aber das kann dir Ende März tageweise sogar "vorne" in Finale bis auf 6-700hm  runter passieren


Merci felger für die Info .
Und gings oder wars voll Katastrophe? 

Ich habe grad mit dem Herrn wolf aus molini gechattet 
Extrem nett und hilfsbereit 

Ich habe ihn so verstanden, dass die Richtung relativ egal ist, kommt halt drauf an wo man raus kommen will 

Zum Wetter meinte er auch, dass die Berge in molini bis juni Schnee haben können und schon einige hängen geblieben sind 
Dieses Jahr liegt aber kaum Schnee und wenn nichts dazu kommt sieht es sehr gut aus 

Er bietet single shuttles an und auch Gepäcktransfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (28. Januar 2022)

Bin bisher nur von Ost nach West, allerdings ausschließlich obenrum auf der AVML.
Zweimal Via der Sale von Limone nach Ventimiglia (Nord-Süd) auf der Grenzkammstraße, wobei ich dabei einmal Roberto (Wolftrails) eher zufällig im Rif. Allavena kennengelernt habe. Wirklich total nett (und er kennt in der Gegend jeden Stein) und hat mich spontan am nächsten Morgen vom Rifugio in seiner alten klapprigen Kiste zum Kamm hochgeshuttelt, obwohl ich das überhaupt nicht auf dem Plan hatte. Sparte mir halt viel Zeit (und anstrengende Höhenmeter) und darüber war ich dankbar, denn mein strenges Tagesprogramm sah Zielankunft in Ventimiglia und Rückfahrt mit der Bahn nach Limone Piemonte vor.

Vorschlag: Plan doch mal einen groben Track, wie du dir den Streckenverlauf gerne vorstellst und stelle den hier zur Diskussion. Den Kontakt für Shuttles hast du ja jetzt, da sollte was zu basteln sein, was nicht gleich in den vierstelligen Bereich der Reiseveranstalter geht.

Ach ja, dies noch: April ist für meinen Geschmack deutlich zu früh, wegen Schnee und vor allem Eis. Oben am Kamm pfeift ein Wind, da sind selbst Steigeisen für manche Passage eine gute Wahl. Außerdem ist alles geschlossen. Aber auch in der Frage kann dir Wolftrails helfen.


----------



## oelheimer (28. Januar 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> Bin bisher nur von Ost nach West, allerdings ausschließlich obenrum auf der AVML.
> Zweimal Via der Sale von Limone nach Ventimiglia (Nord-Süd) auf der Grenzkammstraße, wobei ich dabei einmal Roberto (Wolftrails) eher zufällig im Rif. Allavena kennengelernt habe. Wirklich total nett (und er kennt in der Gegend jeden Stein) und hat mich spontan am nächsten Morgen vom Rifugio in seiner alten klapprigen Kiste zum Kamm hochgeshuttelt, obwohl ich das überhaupt nicht auf dem Plan hatte. Sparte mir halt viel Zeit (und anstrengende Höhenmeter) und darüber war ich dankbar, denn mein strenges Tagesprogramm sah Zielankunft in Ventimiglia und Rückfahrt mit der Bahn nach Limone Piemonte vor.
> 
> Vorschlag: Plan doch mal einen groben Track, wie du dir den Streckenverlauf gerne vorstellst und stelle den hier zur Diskussion. Den Kontakt für Shuttles hast du ja jetzt, da sollte was zu basteln sein, was nicht gleich in den vierstelligen Bereich der Reiseveranstalter geht.
> ...


Den link zum track hab ich schon gepostet

hier nochmal, plus gps daten im anhang. ist wie oben vermerkt der allererste entwurf









						Trans Liguria V2 | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

oelheim hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot geplant! Distanz: 176 km | Dauer: 20:50 Std




					www.komoot.de
				





diese grenzkammstrasse ist eher was für das gravelrad oder?


----------



## Felger (28. Januar 2022)

oelheimer schrieb:


> Merci felger
> 
> Merci felger für die Info .
> Und gings oder wars voll Katastrophe?
> ...


da ich aber nur zum shutteln da war sind wir einfach nicht so hoch.  es war dann wieder relativ warm und wurde dann relativ schnell matschig. dir würde es hald die tour versauen und du müsstest umplanen

https://omniafreeride.com/ kann ich auch noch empfehlen - aber die sind glaube ich eher was für ganze Tage


----------



## tomtomba (28. Januar 2022)

mich hat der Bericht im BR damals voll geflashed...
Aber wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, fahren die jeden abend runter ins Tal, übernachten da in schönen Gasthäusern und werden am nächsten Morgen wieder hochgeshuttelt.  Gepäcktransport ist wohl auch dabei. Das hat den Vorteil, daß man immer abends noch ne schöne Abfahrt hat..
Ich bevorzuge aber das Übernachten auf dem Berg, und das scheint mir dort nur sehr schwer möglich.
Gibt es denn kleine Herbergen die ne Tagesetappe weit auseinanderliegen, ohne daß man immer ins Tal runtermuß? 

Grüße
tom


----------



## oelheimer (28. Januar 2022)

https://omniafreeride.com/
ah das sind die 2 aus imperia oder? falls ja, mit denen hatte ich schon kontakt, bzgl shuttletage in imperia. 
konnte dann selber nicht teilnehmen weil krank, aber meine mitreisenden fandens toll. 
aber das ist dann eher was für ballern ala finale nur kleiner.


----------



## oelheimer (28. Januar 2022)

tomtomba schrieb:


> mich hat der Bericht im BR damals voll geflashed...
> Aber wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, fahren die jeden abend runter ins Tal, übernachten da in schönen Gasthäusern und werden am nächsten Morgen wieder hochgeshuttelt.  Gepäcktransport ist wohl auch dabei. Das hat den Vorteil, daß man immer abends noch ne schöne Abfahrt hat..
> Ich bevorzuge aber das Übernachten auf dem Berg, und das scheint mir dort nur sehr schwer möglich.
> Gibt es denn kleine Herbergen die ne Tagesetappe weit auseinanderliegen, ohne daß man immer ins Tal runtermuß?
> ...



meines wissens gibt es oben nichts, lasse mich aber gern eines besseren belehren.
je nach wadendurchmesser gibt es relativ wenig alternativen so wie ich das verstehe
und die basecamps sind dann so grob:
Pigna - Molini - Rezzo/Borgoratto/Il Poggio - Lavina bis Cisano sul Neva/Albegna (hier gibt es mehr spielraum, je nachdem wie weit man fährt) - Finale
natürlich mehr oder weniger, also ein dorf/städtle weiter oder näher
kann man bestimmt auch anders planen, aber ich denke dass die basecamp orte relativ alternativlos sind. wir dachten auch wir lassen molini weg, das wären dann aber 2500hm, und ja kann man machen. man kanns aber auch lassen.
in molini kann man aber tatsächlich evt ganz gut sich den berg shutteln lassen, dafür müsste unser track etwas umgeplant werden weil der gipfel auf unserem track nach Molini meines wissens nicht shuttlebar ist.
konkret heisst das, unser aktueller Gipfel ist der cima del ortica, wir müssten dann aber zum "carmo dell omo" da geht eine normale teerstrasse hoch. ist auch nicht ganz so hoch, vielleicht passen wir das noch an. 

die schneewarnung für april macht mir a bissle angst. ich dachte naiverweise das wär im april dort kein problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oelheimer (28. Januar 2022)

so den ganz hohen gipfel habe ich jetzt mal umfahren und zur not kann man dort auch teerstrasse runter falls es wettertechnisch gar nicht gehen sollte.
dann ist knappe 1500m der höchste gipfel. rest ist deutlich drunter.
https://www.komoot.de/tour/65353663...X9VtMhsrl7leO5zfvX3SHciIz4cRMEYgwcYty&ref=wtd
edit: kleine änderung am track


----------



## isartrails (28. Januar 2022)

oelheimer schrieb:


> diese grenzkammstrasse ist eher was für das gravelrad oder?


Also ich kenne genügend Mountainbiker, die ausgiebigst über das Gerüttel geflucht haben. 
Wenn du das mit ungefedertem Gravelrad fährst, bekommst du Heldenstatus.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Januar 2022)

Ich denke auch über eine solche Tour nach.
Ich bin hierüber gestolpert:





						Alta Via Info h24 - Guida in mountainbike
					

Alta Via dei Monti Liguri | Guida online in MTB




					www.altaviainfoh24.com


----------



## isartrails (28. Januar 2022)

Tja, der versucht schon seit einigen Jahren ein Geschäftsmodell auf Basis frei zugänglicher Daten zu machen.
Im italienischen Bike-Forum ist er dafür verrissen worden, denn was er als "selling point" ins Feld führt, ist dass er die (seiner Meinung nach) für Biker brauchbaren Wege von den unbrauchbaren trennt und er somit seinen Abonnenten Enttäuschungen erspart, indem er sie auf die gut befahrbaren Wege lotst. Die von der italienischen Community vorgebrachten Einwände, dass man über die Eignung von Wegen zum Biken ja wohl unterschiedlicher Auffassung sein dürfe und die von ihm vorgeschlagenen Varianten im Grunde nichts weiter seien als langweiliges Forststraßengeschrubbe ließen ihn völlig unbeeindruckt. Er zieht sein Ding weiter durch. Das führte dann irgendwann mal zum offen geäusserten Verdacht, dass er vom Mountainbiken aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht viel verstünde, anders ließe es sich wohl nicht erklären, dass er fast jeden interessanten Trail umfahre. Auch gab es zu Anfang wohl keinerlei Unterscheidung der Befahrungsrichtung, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.
Keine Ahnung, ob er inzwischen dazugelernt hat, aber vertrauenerweckend war sein Vorgehen zu Beginn nicht und ich käme als Kunde für einen solchen Service eh nicht in Frage. 
Ich denke mal, die Zielgruppe sind Leute, die schon Schwierigkeiten haben, eine Landkarte richtig rum zu halten. Und erst recht überfordert sind, die Infos darauf zu interpretieren.

Ganz ehrlich: in Ligurien gibt's haufenweise Wege, die zum Biken ungeeignet sind und es ist eine nahezu unmögliche Kunst für den Ortsfremden, diese von den guten Trails zu unterscheiden. Und auch ich kann mich an stundenlanges Schieben durch Gestrüpp erinnern, das ich gerne vermieden hätte, hätte ich es besser gewusst. Aber hallo, das gehört für mich zum Spiel dazu. Wenn man aber mit der Anspruchshaltung kommt, nur die geilsten Trails fahren zu wollen und ansonsten keinen Mißgriff zuzulassen, dann musst du halt bei einem Spezialreiseveranstalter etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen oder jemanden kennen, der sich auskennt.


----------



## oelheimer (31. Januar 2022)

Bike-Verbot in Norditalien wegen afrikanischer Schweinepest
					






					www.ride.ch
				




ob dies relevant ist, oder wird und ob das streng kontrolliert wird vermag ich  nicht zu beurteilen. 
ich würde das erstmal beobachten


----------



## Felger (31. Januar 2022)

oelheimer schrieb:


> https://omniafreeride.com/
> ah das sind die 2 aus imperia oder? falls ja, mit denen hatte ich schon kontakt, bzgl shuttletage in imperia.
> konnte dann selber nicht teilnehmen weil krank, aber meine mitreisenden fandens toll.
> aber das ist dann eher was für ballern ala finale nur kleiner.


ja, so kann man es beschreiben   
fahren hald auch selber gerne und sind deshalb auch gerne den ganzen Tag dabei   
aber die kennen sich aus


----------



## isartrails (2. Februar 2022)

Hier ein ganz frischer aktueller Blick auf den verschneiten Grenzkamm. 
Roberto hat ein Video auf Facebook geteilt: https://fb.watch/aWhaXuMt9r/
Der Berggipfel ist die Cima de Marta.


----------



## Heiko123 (8. April 2022)

Servus Zusammen,

ich glaube dann treffen wir uns dann alle auf dem Gipfel.  

War letztes Jahr das erste mal in Finale und bin die 2 Tage immer fleissig hochgestrampelt, was auf der Strasse doch recht gut ging.

Bin nun ebenfalls angefixt und plane auch eine TransLigurien.
Aktuell sehe ich die Schwierigkeit, dass man tgl. "runter" muss, um eine Herberge zu erreichen und somit pro Tag (inkl. Gepäck) doch auf stattliche Höhenmeter kommt, welche bei einer 7 Tagestour dann schnell zur Qual werden kann.

Schaue mir jetzt mal die hier gesteckten Track an. Höhenmeter würden passen aber die km kommen mir dann für 7 Tage bissl wenig vor.


----------



## oelheimer (9. April 2022)

Heiko123 schrieb:


> Schaue mir jetzt mal die hier gesteckten Track an. Höhenmeter würden passen aber die km kommen mir dann für 7 Tage bissl wenig vor.


ja, unsere strecke ist schon nicht grad ein marathon. wir haben uns für die gemütliche variante entschieden weil früh im jahr ausserdem aus gründen.
da die wenigen unterkünfte auf dem berg die es gibt, nicht offen haben um die jahreszeit, machst halt dann entweder die doppelte etappe  oder musst halt wieder ganz weg vom grenzkamm. oder machst schlenker.
wir starten nächste woche, 
aktuell schaut es so aus wie wenn wir im schnee hängen bleiben oder irgendwo festfrieren. wenn ich also nichts schreibe sind wir festgefroren. 
ansonsten berichte ich


----------



## oelheimer (11. April 2022)

ich bin übrigens im regen contact mit dem herrn von wolf cycles. ich nerve in ständig mit fragen und er gibt mir sehr freundlich immer antwort. so  a bissle hab ich ja schon a schlechtes gewissen, dass wir es nicht gleich über den abgewickelt haben, soviel wie ich den jetzt schon gefragt habe.
zb eine info von ihm:
eine unserer geplanten etappen ist nach aktuellem stand so nicht möglich wegen schnee. (also genau die nach molini) und sei auch wenig attraktiv von den wegen her.
wir ziehen das jetzt trotzdem durch, da ich das beim planen schon so geahnt habe weils halt auf 1500m hoch geht und das der höchste punkte der strecke ist, und wir dann zur not auf die teerstrasse ausweichen können. (was wir vermutlich auch machen müssen)
aber seis drum, dann ist es halt so. je nach schnee passen wir die etappe dann an.

ABER
jetzt wo wir schon alles geplant haben, hat mir herr wolf cycles ein angebot gemacht, das ich ECHT ganz schön attraktiv finde. es gibt wohl grad eine andere gruppe die ihn angefragt hat, und wir könnten uns das mit denen teilen. vielleicht lest ihr auch grad mit?!
wir müssen leider ablehnen weil schon alles gebucht.
ich finds auf jedenfall ein sehr attraktives angebot, wäre er früher damit gekommen, hätte ich das vermutlich angenommen.
ich bin überrascht wie günstig das ist. und auf hinblick mit unbekanntheit des terrains ist das doch super, schon einen vermutlich guten gps track zu haben, statt (wie wir dann) irgendwo auf kackwegen durch dornengebüsch zu robben.





Kontakt Wolf Trails
+39 349 722 1433
oder auf Facebook





						Zum Anzeigen anmelden oder registrieren
					

Sieh dir auf Facebook Beiträge, Fotos und vieles mehr an.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (11. April 2022)

oelheimer schrieb:


> ... mit dem herrn von wolf cycles. ich nerve in ständig mit fragen und er gibt mir sehr freundlich immer antwort.


Roberto ist super nett.
Mein Erlebnis mit ihm: Ich machte die Grenzkammstraße mit dem MTB von Limone nach Ventimiglia mit Übernachtung im Rifugio Allavena. 2 Tage. War alles selbst organisiert. Ich fuhr allein. War auch nicht sonderlich schwierig, Tracks gab's zuhauf im Netz und außerdem war ich schonmal zum Trekking in der Gegend gewesen. D.h., den allergrößten Teil kannte ich schon.
Als ich nach der ersten Etappe im Rif. Allavena ankam und man mir dort meinen Schlafplatz angewiesen hatte, gesellte sich so ein bärtiger, tätowierter Typ zu mir an den Bar-Tresen und wir fingen an, uns übers Biken auszutauschen. Es stellte sich raus, dass er sich in der Gegend und beim Biken gut auskannte. Er wollte wissen, wie ich am nächsten Tag weiterfahren wollte und gab mir ungefragt Tipps für "Verbesserungen" der geplanten Route. Da wusste ich noch nicht, dass er "Veranstalter" war.
Als ich am nächsten Morgen nach dem Frühstück aufbrechen wollte, bot er mir an, mich mit seinem klapprigen Kleinbus wieder zur Grenzkammstraße hochzufahren. Er wolle mit seinem Hund einen kleinen Ausflug machen (und hatte sein Bike in den Laderaum geladen). Ich nahm dankend an. Dazu muss man wissen, dass das Rifugio Allavena ca. 400 Höhenmeter unterhalb der Grenzkammstraße gelegen ist und man eine knappe Stunde erstmal auf ruppiger Piste bergauf muss. (Im Grunde die Strecke, die ich am Vorabend zum Abschluß der Etappe runter gefahren bin). Sich das zu ersparen, erschien mir sinnvoll, zumal es auch Zeit einsparte, die ich idealerweise in seine anderen Tipps hätte investieren wollen. Die Fahrt in seiner klapprigen Kiste fühlte sich nicht wirklich schneller an, als wäre ich selber gefahren, aber im Laufe der Fahrt erzählte er mir mehr von seinem Gewerbe als Tourenveranstalter. Da kapierte ich, mit wem ich es zu tun gehabt hatte. Oben an der GKS angekommen, parkte er seine Mühle in einer etwas breiteren Bucht, wir verabschiedeten uns und fuhren unserer Wege.
Ich hab selten in dieser Branche jemanden so uneingennützigen erlebt.
Die, die ich sonst in diesem Gewerbe kennengelernt habe, gönnen ihrer Konkurrenz nichtmal das Schwarze unter den Fingernägeln und hüten ihre Kenntnisse eifersüchtig. Und die größten Helden unter ihnen sind dann auch noch jene, die behaupten, sie hätten ihren Tourenschatz selbst ausgearbeitet und entdeckt. 

@oelheimer : Das Angebot ist auf dem schwarzen Grund schlecht lesbar. Hast du das eventuell als Reintext?


----------



## oelheimer (11. April 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> Das Angebot ist auf dem schwarzen Grund schlecht lesbar. Hast du das eventuell als Reintext?


aber klar doch


Hi  I checked trails and created a super itinerary for you, and I also found 4 german guys that maybe want to do a Trans Liguria as you. We can find a good solution for dates and service. I think that we can organize a proper experience with some serious rides, and most of all, rides in the best conditions like, light backpacks, no worries, only ride & fun.
Just leaving your vehicle in Finale and coming back 4 days after by train.
Here are some details to valutate the offer.
4 Days - 165 km - 6000m up+ & 8000 m down
The pack include:

Luggage Service Point to Point for the entire trip
Small mobile workshop
1 Shuttle UpLift during the third Day
GPX track (The best one)
Food & Accomodation Reservation (Also advice to choose the best places)
Remote Assistance
Staff expenses Prices: 250 euro/rider if 3 riders 180 euro/rider if 7 riders
Finale - Melogno Shuttle during day 1 NOT INCLUDED Let me know if you're interested to this experience and if you want to join with some other riders (is not necessary to ride with them, the idea is to share the point to point service


----------



## oelheimer (25. April 2022)

So. wir sind zurück. Nicht angefroren. Aber fast an den Brombeeren gescheitert.
Ein echt klasse Anbenteuer, war richtig richtig geil.

Anfahrt und Tag 1

Weil wir gescheit sind, dachten wir, fahren wir nicht am Donnerstag vor Ostern an, sondern am Mittwoch Abend.
Pennen irgendwo auf der Wies, vertreiben uns a bissle den Tag in Ventmiglia mit Eis am Meer und fahren Nachmittags den ersten Teil der eigentlich ersten Etappe.
Seltsamerweise waren auch ganz viele andere gescheit.
Erster Stau am Gotthart, dann danach auf der Strecke und dann in Chiaso. Irgendjemand kam auf die gescheite Idee die Tunnel nach dem Grenzübergang zu schließen, und den ganzen Verkehr durch Como zu leiten. Supertyp!
Auf dem Weg nach Genua war dann die Autobahn auch voll gesperrt. Also sind wir auf die Landstraße ausgewichen und haben uns um halb 2 nachts irgendwo im Piemont hingeknallt.
Dass es von da immer noch 3h bis Ventimiglia waren, war uns zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht bewusst.

Long story short, von entspanntem Tag in Ventimiglia war nichts mehr übrig. Um 3 angekommen und das Auto in einem Zeltplatz fürn 10er am Tag untergestellt. Um halb 4 Abfahrt

https://www.komoot.de/tour/733308156?ref=wtd

Zuerst sehr steile Asphaltstrassen, dann Übergang in anfangs recht einfachen Singletrail, der entlang eines Kamms führt. Weg wurde immer steiler und technischer, teils über so Felsplatten. Für technische Uphillfahrer alles fahrbar. Aber definitiv eine echte challenge alles zu fahren. Wir haben die Challenge angenommen. Ob das Sinnvoll war, am Pulsanschlag die Dinger hochzupressen am ersten Tag, naja, da kann man drüber streiten. Es lief auf jedenfall das metaphorische Blut aus den Augen und das Laktat hat Tsunamigleich die Oberschenkel geschwemmt.

Den letzten Teil, ca 150hm, musste aber geschoben werden, an fahren war nicht zu denken.



(das sieht zwar super aus, bin aber doch gescheitert an der Stelle)


Da wars dann um 6 abends, super Aussicht, echt geiler Uphill, aber meine Herrn, anstregend. Jetzt nur noch 4km um 500hm runter zur ersten Unterkunft.
Little did we know.

Der erste Teil war überraschend schwer und steil und stufig und wir sind mit schreckgeweiteten Augen hinuntergebrochen. Heiland! Aber geil! Wenns jetzt so weitergeht, dann YEAH.
kurzer Uphill auf Karrenweg dann in den eigentlich DH, ein rotweissrot markierter Wanderweg.
Der hat sich allerdings recht schnell als schwer fahrbarer wenig gepflegter Weg herausgestellt. Die Wildsaupopulation Liguriens hat dort Orgien gefeiert und hämisch lachend 26“ Löcher ausgehoben. Zum Glück sind die Schweine nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand der Technik und haben noch nichts von 29“ gehört.

Aufgelockerte Erde, Lose große Steine und Laub machte das fahren recht anspruchsvoll und brutal anstrengend.
Obwohl wir erfahrene Stolperbiker sind, kamen wir nur langsam voran und so richtig Spassig war der Weg nicht. Ich hatte noch a bissle Spass, meine Freunde waren nicht so begeistert. An und für sich ein geiler Weg, wenn er denn freigefahren wäre.
Dann kam die stelle an der der geplante Trail in der Spitzkehre nach hinten läuft. Von Weg war aber nichts zu sehen. Geradeaus ging aber ein jetzt Rotblau markierter Weg. Also, wird schon passen, dem Weg hinterher.
Der geplante Trail hat sich immer mehr von unserer Position wegbewegt und wir kamen an eine Stelle wo auch der bisherige Weg aufgehört hat. An dem Punkt hatten wir auch kein Wasser mehr.
also nochmal 10min suchen um dann einen Weg zu finden der Weiß markiert war. Also markierter Weg ist besser als kein weg.
bis zu dem Punkt als der Weg Anstalten machte, den Hang hoch zu führen. Außerdem war der Weg nicht mehr fahrbar. Hier war es dann 7 Abends, die Sonne geht bald unter, kein Wasser, keine Ahnung wie es weitergehen soll.

Der geplante Weg sollte 200hm unter uns verlaufen und ist dann abgeknickt weg von unserer Position. Also entweder den Wald runterbrechen und hoffen, dass der Weg da auch tatsächlich ist und nicht zugewachsen, oder zurück und hoffen den Weg dort zu finden.
Naja, wir haben uns aus Zeitgründen fürs runterbrechen entschieden. War auch nicht einfach. Zum Glück den Weg wiedergefunden, war auch wieder gut fahrbar. Ich bin dann noch in eine Brombeerranke gefahren, die mir den Kopfzurückgerissen hat, und es hat mir das Scheißding über beide Schläfen, Augen und Nase gezogen. Hier lief das Blut nicht nur Metaphorisch aus den Augen…
Aber ich sah für den Rest des Urlaubs aus, wie wenn ich mich mit einer Rotte Wildschweinen gekloppt hätte. Augepartie aufgekratzt, einen Cut an der Nasenwurzel, blaues Auge.
als wir dann auf einen breiten Weg kamen waren wir auf jedenfall Gottfroh!
Ankunft um halb 8 im wirklich super schönen Rochetta Novena, wo wir quasi 5min nach Ankunft ein sehr willkommenes Abendmahl serviert bekommen haben.
Ein Ort zum Verweilen. Mittelalterlich, enge Gassen, nette Bar. Leider hatten wir keine Zeit, weil Hunger.








(vorspeise)


Tag 2

Nach Pigna
https://www.komoot.de/tour/733307976?ref=wtd

Plan war ja, das ganze entspannt anzugehen, also sind wir nach gemütlichem Frühstück um 10rum aufgebrochen.
Anfangs Teer, dann Forstweg, Wunderschöne Landschaft. Die Sonne hat dann ganz schön geknallt, es war echt heiß.

Dann wieder Straße und der track führte uns auf ein kurzes Stück Karrenweg. Hier kann man sich entscheiden ob Straße außen rum oder die Direttissima fährt. Wir haben uns führ den Karrenweg entschieden. Fahrbar war nur das Stück das wir gesehen haben, danach schieben und Brombeeren… 😊

Zum Schluss nochmal Straße. Wir sind dann noch kurz vom Track weg und hoch zum Refugio. War natürlich nicht offen. Klos zu, Wasserhähnen abgeschraubt.
naja, egal, die Abfahrt war wesentlich besser als die vom Vortag. Ein paar technische Spitzkehren, aber auch recht unaufgeräumt, viel Laub, lose Steine, aber im Großen und Ganzen recht witzig.

Direkt am Ende des Trails kommt man an einer Steinbogenbrücke raus, darunter sehr einladende Gumpen. Natürlich sofort hingeknallt und gebadet.


Das nächste Dörfle, Pigna, war fast noch schöner als Rocheta.
Pigna ist auch ein unglaublich schöner Ort. Wir sind direkt an einer Bar rausgekommen, und weil so Heiß war, hat sich hier natürlich a Bierle angeboten.




Das Dorf liegt unglaublich schön und der des gebaut hat, hat vermutlich einen Knall. Einmal rein und man verläuft oder verfährt sich sofort. Überall Gassen, Treppen, extrem verwinkelt.
Auf Anraten des Wirts sollten wir runter zum tiefsten Punkt und anhand einer von der Vermieterin geschickten Beschreibung per Bilder und Roman zur Unterkunft.




AWA! Sagten meine Kumpels und wollten direkt durchs Dorf. Ich so, weil ich die Vernunft in Person bin außen rum, nach unten um von dort anhand der Bilder wieder hoch.
In 5min war ich an der Unterkunft und habe mich sehr gut mit den Vermietern unterhalten. Meine Kumpels waren verschollen.
Ich Bude angeschaut, Zimmer bezogen, den vorhandenen Radkeller das Rad rein, mich über die lokalen Trails aufklären lassen, als eine beleibte Maaaaama die Gasse hochkommt und CIAAAAOOO! Gewinke, italienisches geplapper, viel gelache, grosses Hallo und meine Kumpels im Schlepptau. Auf ihrer Odysee durchs Dorf, haben sie quasi das ganze Dorf kennengelernt und als sie sich mit Händen und Füssen verständlich gemacht haben, hat sie die Dame zur Unterkunft geleitet. Wie geil. Unter dem dort wohl üblichen gegenseitigen Gefoppe und viel Lachen ist die freundliche Dame dann wieder von dannen gezogen.
Abends Pizza.


----------



## oelheimer (25. April 2022)

Tag 3 nach Molini

https://www.komoot.de/tour/733307838?ref=wtd





Recht schnell erzählt. Asphalt uphill, Heiß, wenig Verkehr, zieht sich ganz schön.

Oben dann diverse angelegte Trails von Molini. Geplant war der Fashisti weil der als einziger in Komoot war. Wir haben uns auch über den Namen gewundert und den Vermieter gefragt.

Es gibt dort eine Ruine, die von Faschisten im 2. Weltkrieg besetzt wurde. 10m weiter ist allerdings der Traileinstieg von „Partisani“, natürlich haben wir den genommen.
Schön schneller S1 Ballertrail. Sehr geil. Unten kommen dann Fashisti und Partisani zusammen man fährt auf sehr schönen verspieltem Trail nach Molini.
Waren dann recht früh in Molini. Direkt unter einer Steinbogenbrücke an einem Gumpen haben wir nach Einkauf gepicknickt. Halber Ruhetag quasi.




Molini lädt auch sehr zum verweilen ein. 3 Bars, ein Pizza Take-away, eine Trattoria.

Ein Ruhetag bietet sich hier echt an, vor allem kann man hier noch n halben oder ganzen Tag shutteln. Die Infrastruktur gibt’s her. Gibt 25 angelegte Trails um Molini. Alles sehr entspannt. Als wir am Ostersamstag dort waren, waren 3 Gruppen unterwegs.



Tag 4 nach Pieve de Teco

https://www.komoot.de/tour/733307519?ref=wtd



Hier hätte uns ja lt Roberto die Schneehölle von Molini erwarten sollen. Nicht passierbar. DRAMA!

Super entspannter Uphill, 2 Motoräder, 2 Autos gesehen.

Oben am Pass dann auf Karrenweg, kurz schieben. Dann die erste Wandererbegegnung! Gleich 4 davon! Waren dann auch die letzten und einzigen auf der kompletten Tour (ausser letzter Tag, da sind wir auch durch örtchen gekommen, sonst aber komplett alleine).



Höchster Punkt bei 1500m. super Aussicht am Sattel. Man hat sogar Berge mit Schnee gesehen, so in 50km Entfernung. Dürfte Sospel gewesen sein. Von Schnee in der nächsten Umgebung keine Spur.
hier haben wir noch überlegt auf den Gipfel hochzufahren auf 1750m. rund 300hm extra. Von dort geht ein Trail auf dem Kamm runter. Über Beschaffenheit können wir nichts berichten.



(ganz am horizont hats Schnee!)

Wir haben uns wegen sehr starken Wind, der oben auf dem Grat sicher noch stärker und kälter war, dagegen entschieden und haben uns in Richtung auf den auf Komoot mit S3 bewerteten Trail aufgemacht.

Anfangs Hm verbrennen auf Forstweg. Dann kann man auf dem Forstweg immer mal Trail abkürzen, ist aber eher so lala, mal wieder tiefes Laub, lose steine usw.

Der eigentliche Trail fängt dann erst so ab 400 verbrannten HM an. Anfangs noch so richtig scheiße, mit totholz, Bäume, und echt kacke fahrbar. Dann aber wenns steiler wird richtig geiler trail. Viele Spitzkehren, wer hinterradversetzen kann hat hier richtig Spass! Wir waren vermutlich die ersten dieses Jahr die diesen weg begangen haben. Würde ich mit S2 bewerten

Richtig schönes Tal, sehr malerisch.






Dann fast am Ende, war ein Erdrutsch. Wir mussten dort queren, was ziemlich gruselig war. Sehr steiler Hang, Weg komplett weg. Als wir drüber waren haben wir gesehen, dass von links eine Umfahrung kam. Den Abzweig haben wir aber nicht gefunden. Für Nachfahrer unbedingt schauen, evtl. wieder zurück gehen. Die Querung war schon eher abenteuerlich.



(irgendwo im oberen drittel wäre ihr Trail gewesen)

Dann kurz danach noch eine Steinbogenbrücke überqueren. War auch nicht gerade was für meine fragilen Nerven. Man sieht es auf den Fotos nicht so recht. Aber rechts geht’s 4/5m runter, die Stelle wo man drüber kann ist 30cm breit und man muss so eine weggespültes Gap überschreiten. Am höchsten Punkt ist die Hälfte weggebrochen und als wir drüber waren, haben wir gesehen, dass die Brücke generell nicht sonderlich stabil aussieht.






Aber unten ein echt schöner Gumpen. Badezeit!




Dann im weiteren Verlauf ein ultra spaßiger Trail. Anscheinend bergab aber weil ständig gegenanstiege kommen ist er brutal anstrengend. Immer wieder uphill Challenges. Aber geil!

In Rezzo dann rausgekommen. In Rezzo leider nix los aber auch hier Sightseeing, weil echt schönes Örtle. Nach Rezzo noch ein Stück Trail am Fluss entlang. Steinfeldgehasse!. Endlich! Stolperbiken ist schön und gut und finden wir super. Aber nach 3 Tagen rumschleichen endlich mal am Gashahn drehen, leck! Bremsen auf und bambambamBAMMBAMBAMMBAMM!! Braaaap! Geil!

Langer Tag! Ankunft in Pieve di Teco und folgender Ruhetag.
im Nachhinein hätte wir den Ruhetag nach Molini verlegt. Pieve ist ein schöner Ort, lohnt sich schon.
super nette Bar, eigentlich 10 Restos. Von den 10 haben 6 „temporär geschlossen“ die anderen 4 nur tagsüber offen. Abends gibt’s nur einen Pizzatakeaway.
(edit auch noch super witzig: wir in die bar und die bedienung, eher sagen wir mal stämmig, super sympathisch und witzig, wir bestellen,
Aqua
medium?
na, grande
birra
medium?
naaaa grande,
und sie so mit extrem tief verstellter Stimme
"GRANDE
aqua?
GRAAAANDE!!
Birra?
grrrrrrraaaaaaAAAAANDE" und macht so eine recht eindeutige bewegung aus der hüfte heraus.

überhaupt die leute sind alle so brutal herzlich und witzig, und überall gute laune, und nett und ach. man merkt uns hats gefallen

Und was haben wir uns auf die Unterkunft mit Whirlpool gefreut!
Den gabs schon. Nur nicht in unserem Zimmer. Es gab dort nicht mal Fenster. Also gabs schon. In 3m höhe in form eines Dachfensters. Es war also ein Schacht. Ohne Whirlpool. Dafür 3 betten drin. Meh.

Naja, den Ruhetag haben wir dann mit extrem faulenzen, flanieren, am Fluss picknicken und Nachmittagsdullen und nap verbracht. Auch gut.

Abends dann Pizzaaaaa! Gibt ja nix anderes.

Wir sind übrigens sehr große Fans von Balu geworden. Balu ist der grösste Hund EVER und gehört dem Pizzabäcker, bzw um ihn zu zitieren „Balu belongs to everyone“. Balu ist der Star von Pieve. Ein Monster von Hund, eher ein Pferd, aber so lieb! Alle wollen Balu streicheln und Balu erträgt es stoisch. 5 Kinder gleichzeitig um ihn rum.



in balus kopf: "fooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood?!"


----------



## oelheimer (25. April 2022)

Nach Cisano sul Neva

https://www.komoot.de/tour/733306132?ref=wtd


Uphill: Anfangs Asphalt dann gut fahrbarer Karrenweg

Gipfel mit brutal schöner Aussicht bei der Modonna del Monte.




Von dort Wanderweg weiter, den Einstieg haben wir wieder ewig gesucht. Anfangs so „oh no! Brombeerdesaster“
war auch so, aber nur für die ersten ca 500wegmeter. Der weg war zugewachsen, teilweise nicht passierbar. Ich war an einer Stelle, links und rechts 3m hoch brombeerhecke, die ranken überspannen den Weg und unten ist ein halber m hoher Tunnel frei. Also no way.

Wir haben aber einen weg drum rum gefunden. Danach sehr schöner Trail

Die restlichen 600hm up haben wir dann auf einem Grat verbracht. Immer hoch und runter, teils sehr steil, grad so fahrbar, aber pfuuuu, dann wieder kurzes Stück teils recht technisch runter, dann wieder hoch, tragen, schieben. So gings dann ne weile weiter. Aber landschaftlich der absolute Hammer.

Immer wieder kurze technische dhs. Der weg zieht dann am Grat entlang. Immer wieder hoch auf kleine Gipfel. Wer keinen Bock mehr hat, kann auf dem Forstweg bleiben und die Gipfel umfahren.









Irgendwann waren wir plötzlich auf einem gebauten Trail. Sehr schnell, richtig geil, haben auch gar nicht gemerkt, dass wir den track verlassen haben. War aber auch egal.

Irgendwie wieder zum track zurück auf Forstweg und dann noch einen extrem geilen Wanderweg nach Cisano. Sehr technisch, würde ich mit S2+ S3- bewerten. In komoot mit s3 drin.

Cisano kennt der Kletterer (Oltre Finale). Super schnuckliges Örtle. Kletterladen, Bars, Resto.

In der Klettererbar haben wir uns aufgrund Kommunikationproblemen ein Menu sorpreso bereiten lassen. Hammer! Die Dame war auch gottfroh nach dem sie uns irgendwie versucht zu erklären was es gibt und wir nur grosse Augen gemacht haben und fragend gelächelt haben. Sie am verzweifeln und dann wir so „Menu Sorpreso!“
sie fands auf jedenfall super, es gab von allem a bissle, alle zufrieden.



Nach Finale

https://www.komoot.de/tour/733306505?ref=wtd



Anfangs vielbefahrene Straße, dann auf Karrenweg der nur von Menschen mit mutierten Oberschenkeln gefahren werden kann. Das kann man auch umfahren auf wesentlich unsteilerer Straße. Würde ich auch empfehlen.

Nach 400hm sehr schönes Örtle aber völlig ausgestorben. Wir haben zumindest niemand gesehen. Man kann Wasser fassen.

Dann Straße, bis Anfang von nem Ort, wieder ein Brunnen und von da auf Karrenweg, gut fahrbar.
200hm auf Forstweg weinend verbrennen und man kommt an einem Ort raus. Es gibt 2 Cafes mit Focaccia und Panini. Letzte 400hm Forstweg up. Der Track geht nach der Hälfte rechts weg, brutal steil, wir sind auf dem Forstweg geblieben und das war auch gut so.
hier hat es dann zum regnen angefangen.

Oben dann am Start der Trails von Pietra Ligure, also der Extension von Finale.



Von da nur gebaute Trails runter. Anfangs Hiroshima mon amour. Achterbahn fahren!
Dann von da kurze schiebe Passage hoch um auf die anderen Trails zu kommen und dann megageiler Wanderweg. Sehr verblockt. Aber richtig spaßig. Zwar nass und rutschig, aber yeah. Dann auf einen Trail dessen Namen ich mir nicht gemerkt habe, irgendwas mit Rock. Hat auch gerockt und hat am Ende ein witziges Steinfeld.  Dann dogeatdog > auch geil.
Super!

Die letzten 200hm nach Strasse nach pietra runter und dann noch am meer entlang nach Finale. Wer will kann hier noch zur Kapelle zum Capra Zoppa trail hochtreten, 300hm extra, dann muss man nicht durch den Tunnel und hat ein richtig geiles Stück Trail nach Finalborgo.

Wir sind durch den Tunnel wo ich mich entschieden haben rechts der Leitplanke zu fahren, OBWOHL ich wusste dass es zu eng ist. Alter! Natürlich hängengeblieben, mit knie gegen GPS und die Halterung rausgerissen. 200m vom Ortseingang vor Finale! Au mann. Aber immerhin der einzige Defekt auf der Tour.
Dann völlig verdreckt und verschlammt zur Plaza vor. Zerbeult, verkratzt, blutige Arme und Beine von den Brombeeren, überall Schlamm. und die schön sauberen Santa Cruz räder (WTF sind alle so sauber in Finale??) mit schlammbollen beworfen während wir uns lachend einen Apperol reindrängeln.



Geile Aktion! Super Abenteuer. Kann man nachfahren. Die erste Abfahrt kann man optimieren oder halt akzeptieren, dass nicht jede Abfahrt super sein muss.
Ruhetag, wenn man will in Molini
und wir habens ja schon sehr entspannt angehen lassen, sicherlich kann man Etappen auch zusammenfassen. Aber wir sind ja in Italien und nicht auf der Flucht.
Evt ist im Herbst das Laub weniger und die WEge besser. oder schlechter!
keinen Plan.
auf jedenfall war es im April schon sehr heiss. im Sommer nicht zu empfehlen.

Bemerkenswert ist noch, wie wenig Touristisch das Hinterland von Ligurien ist. Die kleinen Dörfla sind schöner als jedes geschissene Touriüberschwemmte Cinqueterre dorf, und doch haben wir sogar an Ostern (fast) nur Einheimische gesehen.




die glücklichen Schmocks in Finale

Edit:
Danke ans Forum für Infos und lesen und überhaupt
ExtraTribut an Andreas Lörcher, bester Fotograf ever, der wegen dem KACKcovid leider ausgefallen ist. deswegen sind die Fotos halt jetzt eher scheisse.


----------



## isartrails (25. April 2022)

Sehr launig geschrieben!
Auch viele gute Beispiele, wofür eine geguidete Tour gut sein kann. 
Nicht so recht klar ist mir, wer diese Planung zu verantworten hat (bzw. auf was sie aufbaut). Ist ja eigentlich fast nichts von den Vorlagen dabei, um die es in diesem Thread mal ursprünglich ging.
Sind die Tracks auf Komoot eure Originalaufzeichnungen (also mit allen Verhauern) oder die bereinigte Fassung, was Komoot daraus macht?


----------



## mw.dd (25. April 2022)

oelheimer schrieb:


> Danke ans Forum für Infos und lesen und überhaupt


Danke für's teilen der ganzen Infos und den launigen Bericht!


----------



## Lando555 (25. April 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> Sehr launig geschrieben!
> Auch viele gute Beispiele, wofür eine geguidete Tour gut sein kann.
> Nicht so recht klar ist mir, wer diese Planung zu verantworten hat (bzw. auf was sie aufbaut). Ist ja eigentlich fast nichts von den Vorlagen dabei, um die es in diesem Thread mal ursprünglich ging.
> Sind die Tracks auf Komoot eure Originalaufzeichnungen (also mit allen Verhauern) oder die bereinigte Fassung, was Komoot daraus macht?


You must be fun at parties.😅😜

Ich bin nur wegen der Bilder hier.😉 Sieht
spaßig aus. Vermutlich gerade weil es freestyle war.😎


----------



## oelheimer (25. April 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> Sehr launig geschrieben!
> Auch viele gute Beispiele, wofür eine geguidete Tour gut sein kann.
> Nicht so recht klar ist mir, wer diese Planung zu verantworten hat (bzw. auf was sie aufbaut). Ist ja eigentlich fast nichts von den Vorlagen dabei, um die es in diesem Thread mal ursprünglich ging.
> Sind die Tracks auf Komoot eure Originalaufzeichnungen (also mit allen Verhauern) oder die bereinigte Fassung, was Komoot daraus macht?


Es gab ja keine richtigen vorlagen 
Es gab nur Infos, was alles scheiße laufen kann und die grobe Richtung 
Ausserdem wollten wir eh andersrum fahren
Wir haben die Tour selber geplant auf komoot und sind sie bis auf die beschriebenen abweichungen auch so gefahren. 
Bis auf den ersten Tag gab es auch keine groben Schnitzer. Ich würde sie so nochmal fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankentourer (25. April 2022)

Vielen dank für den Bericht, er hat Laune gemacht! Hast du auch für nicht Komoot Nutzer die Orginal gpx Datei? Mit allen Verfahrern Brombeeren... Vielen Dank Nachfahren wird zwar noch dauern ...


----------



## oelheimer (25. April 2022)

Frankentourer schrieb:


> Vielen dank für den Bericht, er hat Laune gemacht! Hast du auch für nicht Komoot Nutzer die Orginal gpx Datei? Mit allen Verfahrern Brombeeren... Vielen Dank Nachfahren wird zwar noch dauern ...


Klar
Mach ich morgen


----------



## oelheimer (26. April 2022)

anbei gps daten, geplant von parkplatz zu unterkunft und zu unterkunft.

beim nachfahren bitte beachten, dass brombeeren recht schnell wachsen können. hinweise auf umfahrung im text beachten.
über zustände der wege weiss ich natürlich nichts. kann besser sein oder schlechter. evt steht die brücke von tag 4 z.b. bis dahin nicht mehr.
auch schwer zu sagen ob herbst besser ist als frühjahr.

das auto in ventimiglia stehen zu lassen sei wohl nicht die beste idee, deswegen haben wirs an einem zeltplatz in einer garage untergestellt.
fürs nächste mal würde ich das auto in finale abstellen und dann mit dem zug nach ventimiglia fahren und dann von da starten. (wenn man diese richtung wählen möchte). so spart man sich 2 wege ist aber halt für den ersten tag stressiger.
zug zwischen Ventimiglia und Finale fährt quasi alle 30min, wobei nicht jeder Zug Räder mitnimmt. eine Strecke 1:30, radmitnahme ist generell umsonst. das ticket kostet pP 9€
der Zug der 1:10 fährt, nimmt keine Räder mit
und das Bahngleis kann sich kurzfristig ändern, wird natürlich auf italienisch angesagt. haben wir nicht verstanden und dann dem zug auf dem anderen Gleis beim Abfahren zugeschaut. die Dame am Schalter konnte uns nicht sagen ob der nächste Zug am richtigen bzw angezeigten Gleis abfährt. also will sagen, seid bereit für hektische gleiswechsel und VERTRAUT NIEMANDEN


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. April 2022)

Danke für den tollen Bericht!


----------



## roliK (26. April 2022)

Ja, schaut echt fein aus! 👍


----------



## Frankentourer (26. April 2022)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarlaVerde (26. April 2022)

@oelheimer 

Danke für Deinen Reisebericht. 
Sehr interessante Eindrücke werden vermittelt und witzig geschrieben.


----------



## p100473 (27. April 2022)

Sehr Klasse und inspirierend. Auf diversen Touren sind wir in der Gegend schon mal durchgekommen. Aber nicht in der Intensität. Das Gute an der Strecke, dass du sie auch rel. früh im Jahr fahren kannst. Und abgesehen von ein paar "Hot spots" ist doch alles sehr einsam! Wie überall: im Umkreis von 1-2 km um Hütten/Kneipen hast du schon wieder deine Ruhe. Für uns ein "Marker" für 2023....Natürlich werden wir euch nicht kopieren, sondern uns auf die Suche nach Alternativen/Varianten/Ergänzungen machen. 
So fängt das Bike Jahr schon mal gut an!
Was macht ihr jetzt mit der ganzen Kondition, die ihr so früh aufgebaut habt....?


----------



## oelheimer (28. April 2022)

danke für die positiven rückmeldungen!



p100473 schrieb:


> Sehr Klasse und inspirierend. Auf diversen Touren sind wir in der Gegend schon mal durchgekommen. Aber nicht in der Intensität. Das Gute an der Strecke, dass du sie auch rel. früh im Jahr fahren kannst. Und abgesehen von ein paar "Hot spots" ist doch alles sehr einsam! Wie überall: im Umkreis von 1-2 km um Hütten/Kneipen hast du schon wieder deine Ruhe. Für uns ein "Marker" für 2023....Natürlich werden wir euch nicht kopieren, sondern uns auf die Suche nach Alternativen/Varianten/Ergänzungen machen.
> So fängt das Bike Jahr schon mal gut an!
> Was macht ihr jetzt mit der ganzen Kondition, die ihr so früh aufgebaut habt....?


das war ja auch der plan, dass wir früh im jahr schon was machen.
wir hatten ja nur die letzten 2 tage bewölkt und am letzten tag richtung finale a bissle regen. grad so, um verschlammt zu sein, aber nicth schlimm. sonst ist es a bissle beängstigend wie trocken es da ist. es war eher a staubige gschicht und ganz schön heiss. man kann sich vorstellen, wenn es so weitergeht, ist das nicht gut für die gegend.
aber klar, kann man natürlich auch pech haben und im saich rumfahren oder gar im schnee. aber wie beschrieben, ein tag bei 1500m, rest bei max 1100m.

im endeffekt wars überraschend wenig aufwand und das planen macht ja sogar spass.
gepäckshuttle war ich ein grosser fan früher, inzwischen find ichs echt überbewertet. ich hatte in meinem deuter alpin 30l rucksack noch ordentlich platz.
will sagen, die hemmschwelle sowas öfter zu machen ist bei  mir sehr gesunken und kann nur allen naheliegen das mal selber zu probieren, also mehrtagestour mein ich.
jetzt shcon öfter gemacht und es war eigentlich nie scheisse.
edit: speziell auf der tour jetzt: die unterkünfte sind relativ beschränkt auf der tour. zumindest in pigna, rochetta und pieve gabs kaum auswahl. die dörfla davor und daneben hatten auch nichts oder wenig. also früh buchen

ja, bitte gerne nachfahren! oder ergänzen und berichten, auch gut.
es ist schon krass einsam da. die ersten 3 tage hatten wir mal sporadisch eine auto begegnung aber sonst eigentlich den ganzen tag niemanden getroffen. die ganze tour sobald wir auf trails waren, haben wir niemand mehr gesehen.  hat auch was.

und von wegen kondition: na mehr fahren, längere touren, kumpels versägen! alles richtig gemacht.


----------

